# would you shoot him



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

got this buck on camera would you shoot him opening day?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you have to ask than you should pass and then tell me the location of this dandy buck! ;-)


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> if you have to ask than you should pass and then tell me the location of this dandy buck! ;-)


Haha I just wanted to see what you guys thought of him. I have been watching him the last few weeks and if he keeps up his routine he is going to be in trouble opening morning.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

No because his antlers are not 100% symmetrical, he has one semi undescended testicle, he has a slight under bite and he's been eating herbicide treated foliage that is deficient in selenium and there is no magnesium sludge lick around for him to load up on.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> No because his antlers are not 100% symmetrical, he has one semi undescended testicle, he has a slight under bite and he's been eating herbicide treated foliage that is deficient in selenium and there is no magnesium sludge lick around for him to load up on.


I believe he also has 3 nipples... and his antlers are made of cactus...

I would shoot this buck, without any thought whatsoever.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> No because his antlers are not 100% symmetrical, he has one semi undescended testicle, he has a slight under bite and he's been eating herbicide treated foliage that is deficient in selenium and there is no magnesium sludge lick around for him to load up on.


And some people told me you were incapable of learning. Proved them wrong didn't ya? ;-)


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice buck SR-1. I hope you get him.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

he would never see another sec of that day


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

personally I wouldn't. Not to say that's not a great buck because it is. In fact, it will easily make the record books.
I hope you can get in on him.
My standards are just a little higher than that, this time in my life and I don't believe in lowering my standards because it's archery. Archery, muzzy or rifle, the buck still needs to be the same standard for me to put a tag on.
Now if it happens to be the last weekend of the rifle hunt and I have my son with me and he wants me to shoot it. Then that buck will be filling the freezer and antlers mounted on my garage wall will all the other racks about its same size.
Good luck next week.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What if he is locally famous, and named Cecil?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yup!

Cheddar


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Based on past experience I wouldn't shoot him...I'd shoot AT him and then retrieve my arrow from those pines behind him.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

yes


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Billy Mumphrey said:


> Based on past experience I wouldn't shoot him...I'd shoot AT him and then retrieve my arrow from those pines behind him.


Absolute best post on this topic ever !!!!!!!!! <<--O/ -_O-


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Brought tears to my eyes fellas! Good stuff!


And yes, unless you're holding a Premium LE tag he's a shooter!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> Brought tears to my eyes fellas! Good stuff!
> 
> And yes, unless you're holding a Premium LE tag he's a shooter!


WOW.
It looks like your standards are not as high as I thought for the Vernon.
Which is not a knock by any means, just saying with lower standards, you will probably enjoy your hunt a little more.
BTW, that buck pictured.
20-22" wide and scores around 150".


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't shoot him. I agree with ridgetop he's not more then 22" wide and id even day a little less then 150. Personally I wouldn't.. But if YOU think he's a shooter then go for it!


----------

